
Reordering of reads in Java - luu
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37240208/reordering-of-reads/37241534#37241534
======
brianwawok
Reading "Concurrency in Practice" and diving into these stuff is a good read
for anyone doing Java. Possibly anyone doing x86 who hasn't dove down this
deep before, although many lines would be boring.

On the flip side several of the "bad things" that the Java Memory Model allow
won't happen on x86, and no one runs SPARC, so they are kind of moot...

